# [H] Server Durotan - Gilde "Frozen Flame" sucht



## Trelgor (28. August 2009)

Hallo,

die Gilde Frozen Flame sucht auf diesem Wege neue Member.

Unsere kleine Gilde besteht aus Leuten die gerne nach Feierabend ein paar Inis abklappern und einfach Spaß beim WoW spielen haben.

Zur Zeit gehen wir Gildenintern non Heros und Heros. Wir sind keine Raidgilde aber was nicht ist kann ja ncoh werden !

In Planung sind auch 10er wenn die Member ausreichen.

Wir sind keine Pro Gamer Gilde, eher Casual mit dem Hang zum gemütlcihen zoggen.

Also wenn du gerne Archivments sammelst, Twinks levelen und mit netten Leuten zoggen willst bist du bei uns richtig.

Meldet euch ihr Feierabend Casual  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In Game bitte die Anfragen an "Methandor" oder "Trelgor" richten. Sollte mal keiner On sein einfach ne Nachricht hier im Forum oder Ingame nen Brief.

Gesucht werden alle Klassen, Heiler und Tanks sind immer gerne willkommen !

Gruß

Methandor / Trelgor


----------



## Trelgor (17. September 2009)

*push*

Such noch immer, also wer im netten Umfeld ein paar Markenfarmen mag bitte melden !


----------



## Cyrisp (17. September 2009)

*schade Ihr seid leider auf der Hordenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelgor (5. Oktober 2009)

Wir suchen immer noch !

Also wer will noch Streßfrei und ohne Druck Ini machen und ggf auch mal 10er angehen oder dieses DPS generve !


----------



## Vindicare077 (14. Oktober 2009)

*push*

Suchen noch immer Leute die Bock auf gemütliches zocken und ini rushs haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelgor (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Volk,

Unsere kleine Gilde sucht weiterhin nach neuen Member.

Wir wollen nun Intern die 10 Raids angehen. 
Gesucht werden alle Klassen, Tanks und Heiler sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen.

Ihr solltet so Level 60 / 70 erreicht haben und auch etwas erfahrung mitbringen. Ehrfahrung in Schlachtzügen ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, wollen die Sache ja in Ruhe angehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr solltet aber wissen wie Ihr Euren Char zu spielen habt. Ne DPS Vorraussetzung gibts es nicht.

Ihr solltet so 18 + sein, da wir auch mal gerne nach Mitternacht noch unterwegs sind (wenns mal wieder länger dauert)

Zurzeit werden von uns die Heros (Dailys) täglich angegangen um unsere Ausrüstung zu verbessern. 

Also wenn Ihr auch gerne nach Feierabend ne ruhige Runde spielen wollt ohne den DPS Wahnsinn seit Ihr bei uns genau richtig. 

Wir wollen viel erreichen und nehmen uns dazu Zeit !!!

Schreibt mich einfach ingame an oder schickt mir ne PM im Forum.

BTW Gildenbank / Wappenrock / TS sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Eine Gildenhomepage ist zur Zeit nicht vorhanden.

Richtet Eure Bewerbung an Methandor oder Trelgor (oder schaut wer von Frozen Flame online ist)

In dem Sinne hoffe ich auf baldigen Memberzulauf bei Frozen Flame.


----------



## Vindicare077 (15. Oktober 2009)

Neue Member kann ich nur unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei ich anmerke dass der TS zur zeit noch geliehen ist und leider nur maximal 25Leute beherbergen kann. Ändert sich aber bei Memberzuwachs dann ^^


----------



## Vindicare077 (18. Oktober 2009)

*hochschieb*


----------



## Trelgor (19. Oktober 2009)

Wo sind den die ganzen Feierabendspieler ?

Meldet euch doch !!!

Werdet es nicht bereuen !


----------



## Vindicare077 (27. Oktober 2009)

*nochmal nach vorne schubs* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindicare077 (1. November 2009)

Kann doch net sein das niemand Interesse hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindicare077 (3. November 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Vindicare077 (8. November 2009)

Haben in den letzten 4 Tagen starken Memberzuwachs bekommen und suchen weiterhin Member.
Würden uns über Krieger,Magier und Schurken freuen da diese noch nicht in der Gilde vorhanden sind. Ansonsten auch alle weiteren Klassen willkommen.

Bei Interesse am besten Ingame bei Krosa, Methandor oder Trelgor melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindicare077 (11. November 2009)

*hoch schieb*


----------



## Vindicare077 (14. November 2009)

Ersten Naxx10er starten Gildenintern, suchen derzeit verstärkt Heiler und Tanks da wir sehr wenige von haben.
Wer sich also vorstellen kann an nem gemütlichen Abend Naxx,maly,obsi oder Ony im 10er zu gehen und auch sonst
eine gilde mit gemütlichem Klima sucht sollte sich bei uns melden^^.

Ingame whisper an Krosa, Methandor, Trelgor


----------



## Vindicare077 (22. November 2009)

*schieb*


----------



## Vindicare077 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wird mal Zeit das ganze zu aktualisieren.^^

Also wir, die Gilde "Frozen Flame", suchen immernoch nach Membern die uns unterstützen wollen.
Wir sind auf dem server Durotan angesiedelt und sind eine kleine Gemeinschaft aus Feierabendzockern die sich recht erfolgreich schlagen.
Die Gilde beheimatet einen kleinen Haufen verrückter *mich dazu zähl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* und ein recht familiäres Klima. Im TS findet sich auch immer jemand zum quatschen, philosophieren 
oder einfach zum anschweigen, wobei letzteres ÖDE ist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir gehen alles mit Ruhe und Zeit an und lassen uns auch nicht allzu schnell unterkriegen. Seit kurzem haben wir mit der Gilde "Blind Rage" ein Bündnis geschlossen
um wieder aktiv die 10er Raids bestreiten zu können und dies mit Erfolg. Es findet isch immer wer um mal 1-2 Hero inzen abzugrasen.
Naxx,Maly,Obsi etc. Clear
Uldu bis einschließlich Thorim
Pdk Clear
Pdok in Bearbeitung
ICC in Bearbeitung


  So ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen, rechtschreibfehler dürfen gesammelt und gegen Wertmarken eingetauscht werden.
Wenn du also auch Interesse an gemütlichen Abenden hast, seis beim Raiden, Questen oder Erfolge sammeln könnten wir der geeignete Haufen für dich

Melden könnt ihr euch hier per PN, ingame bei Krosa oder Methandor 
und 
ganz neu auch in unserem Forum unter http://www.frozen-flame.de (zum Forum gelangt ihr durchs runterscrollen, untenlinks in der ecke ist der Button.)
oder einfach direkt hier http://www.frozen-flame.de/phpBB3/index.php

Wir hoffen und freuen uns auf neue Member :>


----------



## Vindicare077 (21. Dezember 2009)

*hochschieb*


----------



## Trelgor (27. Dezember 2009)

Usere Gilde sucht weiterhin nach neuen fähigen Leuten die gerne nach Feierabend gemütlich Raiden und / oder Hero Inis abfarmen.

Bitte stellt eure Bewerbung unter Frozen Flame ein.

Wir melden uns dann umgehend bei euch ingame.

Wünsche noch einen guten Rutsch !!!


----------



## Vindicare077 (6. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindicare077 (18. Januar 2010)

Ist immernoch aktuell, würden uns über bewerbungen jeder Klasse freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelgor (19. Januar 2010)

Wir suchen weiterhin nach netten und fähigen Membern die gerne nach Feierabend mit uns durch die Raids von WoW ziehen wollen.

An Klassen ist alles erwünscht. Tanks und Heiler natürlich wie immer bevorzugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber DDs sind auch gerne gesehen.

Zur Zeit haben wir ICC 3/4 Bossen down und versuchen uns fleißig weiter an Sauerfang und Kollegen.

Ony, PDK und Ulduar stehen weiterhin auf unserer Liste damit wir in absehbarer Zeit auch die Hardmodes abfarmen können.
ONY und PDK sind hier bereits Clear, Ulduar ist ca zu 50 % erledigt.

Zusätzlich versuchen wir auch mal den einen oder anderen Classic oder BC Raid abzulaufen.

Also wer eine nette Gilde sucht die gerne mal ein paar Stündchen in der Woche Raiden geht seit Ihr genau richtig. Also bewerben, bewerben, bewerben ....

Eure Bewerbung könnte Ihr gerne unter Frozen Flame hinterlegen. Wir werden uns dann umgehen melden.

Ingame könnt Ihr auch gerne Methandor anschreiben !


----------



## Belty (19. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn eine Seite voll von den Werbenden, die zweite hat bereits begonnen.
Schade das sich wohl noch niemand auf eure sehr aufürhliche Ausschreibung gemeldet hat, wünsche euch viel Erfolg ;-)


----------



## Trelgor (5. Februar 2010)

Und wir suchen weiter nach Verstärkung für unsere Raids.

DDs aller Klassen sind gerne gesehen und natürlich Tank aller Art und der eine oder andere Heiler.

Es werden alle 10er Raids angegangen inkl ICC 10er.

Also meldet Euch unter www.frozen-flame.de


----------



## Vindicare077 (15. März 2010)

Und wir suchen immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

